# Electric burgess fogger



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

What I have heard is that the electric don`t work as well as gas and you would need a loooong coard in some cases.


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

APK,

Lowes here in Salem was selling out their propane ones and I bought the last two. $20 each. I'll sell you one of them for my cost.

e-mail me if you would like one. Here is my address: replace the obvious with the right symbol and remove the blanks. 

gymno at comcast dot net

Are you going to the WVBA meeting on Monday?


Pugs


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

APK,
The secret to the propane fogger over the electric model for use with bees is that gas fired foggers have a faster recovery time between each fog application.The coil temperature is critical to maintain a repeatative fog discharge at15 micron particle size.If you do a search under " Burgess Fogger,which one?" on this forum you will see why the Model 1443 is being run out.You need to see physically the Black Flag model that supersedes the 1443 to appreciate the difference and improvement.The photos I have seen are deceiving in relation to size.Dr.Rodriguez will be back in Virginia in early April and I suggest you personally email him as I believe he will be testing the new model shortly against the proven model.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not tried an electric one, but the people who have, said they did not work well.


----------



## Neubee (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks for the info. that would be great if I could buy a fogger from you Pugs. Thank you.
APK


----------



## Neubee (Mar 23, 2005)

I plan on going to the WVBA meeting too.
APK


----------



## Neubee (Mar 23, 2005)

I plan on going to the WVBA meeting too.
APK


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Thanks to all for your contributions about the electric v. propane foggers, especially to my Kiwi brother Bob Russell who always comes through with flying colors, giving precise and correct information.
I have tried the electric fogger and found that it does not provide heat long enough to maintain a steady flow of fog
(essential for FGMO fogging success), just as explained by Bob R.
And yes, I will be returning to Virginia to test my new Black Flagg fogger (replacement for the 1443 model) and will make a report promptly on my findings. I definitely like what the replacement shows in the way of improvements.
Happy Easter to all and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi, I'm new I'm new on the block. Love reading your messages.
I picked up a Burgess Propane Fogger at American Vet Supply 1-866-436-3276 for $63.75 plus shipping. The FMGO from [email protected] for $10.26 per gallon plus shipping (shipping was almost as much as the oil). If anyone knows of a cheaper place let me know. History San Jose Children's 4-H Club and other Bee Keepers in the San Francisco Bay Area would like to buy one. 

Thank You,
Steve Demkowski


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Steve in San Jose,

IF there is a Lowes down there, check them out. They seem to be closing them out at very good prices. The model is being replaced.

Pugs


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Pugs.

Lowes not in the this Bay Area yet, just Home Depot.

Maybe I should wait for Dr. Rodriguez test on the new Black Flag model.

Steve


----------



## Neubee (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve in San Jose,
Try eBay. The prices usually start at $10.00 plus s&h.
APK


----------

